# Finally new shelves to display some Cobalt Blues.



## hemihampton

Some of you might remember a old post from a couple of Months ago where I had a Lighted Display Cabinet but no Shelves & was a Discussion of getting Glass or Plexiglass Shelves. Finally was able to get some thick, 1/4 inch thick Glass for shelves. Here they are. LEON.


----------



## embe

Looking good


----------



## J.R. Collector

hemihampton said:


> Some of you might remember a old post from a couple of Months ago where I had a Lighted Display Cabinet but no Shelves & was a Discussion of getting Glass or Plexiglass Shelves. Finally was able to get some thick, 1/4 inch thick Glass for shelves. Here they are. LEON.View attachment 222354View attachment 222355View attachment 222356
> [/QUOTEembossing.
> 
> Now that is a show stopper!  Some great bottles hidden in there. The ¼ glass is perfect, solid as a melted rock.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Great lighting in that display case.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie

Looks great - just make sure those pins are reinforced because a lot of horror stories start when one of those pins fail or the little wood hole they are stuck in breaks out


----------



## J.R. Collector

yacorie said:


> Looks great - just make sure those pins are reinforced because a lot of horror stories start when one of those pins fail or the little wood hole they are stuck in breaks out




You know, this never crossed my mind for some reason. Glad you brought this up. The glass is strong enough, now is the frame/ pins.? I will be definitely looking very close tonight when I get of this jobsite.


----------



## Digswithstick

Museum quality glass and display!
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Mjbottle

Beautiful display, beautiful bottles!


----------



## RelicRaker

Beautiful display!


----------



## BillHaddo

hemihampton said:


> Some of you might remember a old post from a couple of Months ago where I had a Lighted Display Cabinet but no Shelves & was a Discussion of getting Glass or Plexiglass Shelves. Finally was able to get some thick, 1/4 inch thick Glass for shelves. Here they are. LEON.View attachment 222354View attachment 222355View attachment 222356


Looks awesome, nice collection!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## bottle-o-pop

Beautiful blue museum!!!

I hope you have some clear museum putty under those bottles. 
It reminds me of bowling alley pins.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

Nice display man! Tell me if any are for sale!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> Some of you might remember a old post from a couple of Months ago where I had a Lighted Display Cabinet but no Shelves & was a Discussion of getting Glass or Plexiglass Shelves. Finally was able to get some thick, 1/4 inch thick Glass for shelves. Here they are. LEON.View attachment 222354View attachment 222355View attachment 222356


I just want to look thru your collection, there!  I’ve got those same expensive tastes in bottles, but nowhere as many blue sodas as you have- still, that’s my weakness.  I guess your my mentor....  That’s beautiful.  I’m curious, because I haven’t seen another- do u own  a bottle like this?  Won on a slot machine at a bottle show on $0.25- the guy was bragging to the other vendors how much $ he made on that all weekend- he about cried and started trying to substitute all kinds of lesser bottles...  probably at this point in life I would have let him keep it, but back then?  I wanted that bottle!  (Sorry, dude... but.... jackpot, Kat!  Now I feel bad....)‍


----------



## opmustard

Beautiful display and some really nice bottles.
I had the same question as you about glass verus plexiglass for a kichten display. I found that the glass was much stronger and didn't scratch like plexiglass.
opmustard


----------



## hemihampton

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> Nice display man! Tell me if any are for sale!




No Sorry. None for Sale. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I just want to look thru your collection, there!  I’ve got those same expensive tastes in bottles, but nowhere as many blue sodas as you have- still, that’s my weakness.  I guess your my mentor....  That’s beautiful.  I’m curious, because I haven’t seen another- do u own  a bottle like this?  Won on a slot machine at a bottle show on $0.25- the guy was bragging to the other vendors how much $ he made on that all weekend- he about cried and started trying to substitute all kinds of lesser bottles...  probably at this point in life I would have let him keep it, but back then?  I wanted that bottle!  (Sorry, dude... but.... jackpot, Kat!  Now I feel bad....)‍♀View attachment 224709




NO, Don't have that Bottle. That's a nice one. All mine in that Display Cabinet are all from Michigan. Many from Detroit or Detroit area. Out of the probably 2000 bottles I have probably 95% are Michigan Bottles. Where is yours from? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

opmustard said:


> Beautiful display and some really nice bottles.
> I had the same question as you about glass verus plexiglass for a kichten display. I found that the glass was much stronger and didn't scratch like plexiglass.
> opmustard




Thanks for the Compliment. I got some 1850's Pontiled Blues, ect., in that display case you might like. LEON.


----------



## opmustard

hemihampton said:


> Thanks for the Compliment. I got some 1850's Pontiled Blues, ect., in that display case you might like. LEON.


Are you kidding, you have cobalt taper tops that I would love to have.
opmustard


----------



## hemihampton

Possibly, condition not mint on most though. except my Aqua 1850's Tellers Pontil is Mint.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> NO, Don't have that Bottle. That's a nice one. All mine in that Display Cabinet are all from Michigan. Many from Detroit or Detroit area. Out of the probably 2000 bottles I have probably 95% are Michigan Bottles. Where is yours from? LEON.



I think around the Bay Area, Cali... but don’t quote me on that? It’s been years since I looked it up,-here’s my best excuse for not really remembering-(Famous words around here “hey, did u know I died for 5 minutes after surgery? It was cool! I saw grandma!”).
Works like a charm! All memory glitches are excused after that, whether that’s the reason or not? Handy, no?  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> No Sorry. None for Sale. LEON.



.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> Possibly, condition not mint on most though. except my Aqua 1850's Tellers Pontil is Mint.View attachment 224749



I’m just here drooling on your thread again... or is that a re-drool? Anyway, it’s clear... you win! You just have some amazing cobalts, for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Websters Mineral Water, 1850's ish. LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> Websters Mineral Water, 1850's ish. LEON.View attachment 225330



It reminds me of the cobalt crystal bottle I asked u if u had? Beautiful bottle.... I love these and have never seen anything like them. how old are they? I’m planning to go back to Virginia city and the ghost town, Bodie soon, again, but even there I’ve never seen these. And around here, that’s the real old stuff... mark twain spent some wild years there. Heck, black Bart used to rob stage coaches 3 miles from my house. People are always looking for all the gold hidden around here from the robbery’s back in the day. But still, have seen a lot of old stuff, but never bottles like those! I love the green Hutchinson’s, too....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

I've always wanted to go to Bodie & Mono Lake. The Bodie Pearson Bottle one of my most wanted but very expensive. LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960

hemihampton said:


> Some of you might remember a old post from a couple of Months ago where I had a Lighted Display Cabinet but no Shelves & was a Discussion of getting Glass or Plexiglass Shelves. Finally was able to get some thick, 1/4 inch thick Glass for shelves. Here they are. LEON.View attachment 222354View attachment 222355View attachment 222356


All I can say is, wow


----------



## opmustard

Simply, a beautiful display. Great job with the lighting and choosing glass over plexi-glass.
As mentioned, please be careful with those corner pins.
Also, some really nice bottles!!!!!!!!!
opmustard


----------



## kostgar

Looks amazing!


----------



## opmustard

Yes, amazing collection of cobalt bottles.
On the Crystal Soda, those are from the West Coast (S.F. area.)
Know A dealer/friend who has one that is sooooooo dark that no matter what light you might shine on it, you can't see throught the entire bottle.
Seen runs of these by the shade of cobalt.
There is an aqua version and its somewhat hard to find.
opmustard


----------



## hemihampton

Thanks for the Compliments. Pic of one of my Favorites. a Mint 1850's Pontiled Aqua Tellers. LEON.


----------

